# Flying Solo in Sitka



## Sitka (Jan 27, 2011)

I was inspired by Fairbanks, Alaska beekeepers several years ago to give beekeeping a try..and when I got settled in Sitka (Southeast Alaska) last year I set up a hive. Despite photographic evidence of beekeepers in Sitka in 1905..there are none here now! Any and all advice about managing moisture, overwintering, feed etc. is appreciated!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

These might help.


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199504

http://www.archive.org/stream/cu31924000962666/cu31924000962666_djvu.txt

http://www.honeybeeworld.com/diary/articles/WrappingJan2010.htm


----------



## Sitka (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

i use this method for some extra feed for the bees and helps keep down the moisture in the hive 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237506&highlight=mountain+camp


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Good luck, man! You are a New Pioneer, rolling it all back to 1905! Keep us posted!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, moisture control is a lot like flying - it is natural to pull the nose up when you feel the stall and crash! Leave a way for moisture to exit top and bottom, the colder it is the more you need openings at the top and botttom - or crash! Mountain camp is an option but where is the moisture (frost, condensation) with or without it? In the hive still? Hypothermia is never a good thing.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource, sitka


----------



## tjboo2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sitka, I'm in Juneau and I am fascinated by beekeeping and I'd love to be able to try it hear. I'm wondering how it is going for you and whatever advise you'd have for someone trying to do this in Southeast AK. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://web.mac.com/klmalone/Alaska_Honey_Bee/Alaska_Honey_Bee.html


----------



## tjboo2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Michael for you response. That site does have a lot of useful info. (so does http://bushfarms.com). I just was hoping for some reassurance because the climate in Southeast Alaska is a whole lot wetter than other parts of Alaska. And Sitka is the only other person I can find who is doing this in the rain forest part of the state. Maybe all the people who aren't keeping bees know something I don't? One book said you can be a beekeeper just about anywhere "unless you live on a glacier". Since I'm a full mile from the glacier, I still have hope.  Seriously, it wasn't the glacier that concerned me - just the wet and lack of sunshine. I'm guessing it can be done. It just may not be as productive as places with lots of sunny days for the bees to frolic. I just want a hobby - not a career. But, I would like it to be a little fun - not entirely frustrating.


----------

